# my bag from sat night



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Sat nights bag


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

nice haul and great shooting


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...dinner at your house then, right dog? LoL, nice shooting...


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

I dont eat em there for hawk food still in the freeser though lol


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they would be good eating with a dry rub and some sweet baby rays bbq good shooting do you hunt with hawks.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow, I wish I lived somewhere that the hunting laws were so liberal. Looks like fun.

winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great haul!!! Hope you leave enough to replenish the local population.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah we have a pest control company we use hawks and falcons but I shot these with cattys in the pic and using 12mm hex nuts


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

flynndog said:


> Yeah we have a pest control company we use hawks and falcons but I shot these with cattys in the pic and using 12mm hex nuts


 i like watching them hunt ducks with falcons the duck would be safe i think if it would stay on the water but they take off and wham they are hit hard down fast.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Wish I was the hawk...


----------



## HMIB (Jul 30, 2014)

Winnie said:


> Wow, I wish I lived somewhere that the hunting laws were so liberal. Looks like fun.
> 
> winnie


and the game that plentiful!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flynndog said:


> Sat nights bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck? Didja use a shotgun????? :screwy: :wave:

That's some haul.

Congrats!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

jesus man did you leave any out there when you left :shocked: way to go :headbang:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

flynndog said:


> Sat nights bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've a complete squadron of fliers!

They might as well put their aircraft carrier in mothballs.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That is a HECK of a lot better than my bag from Saturday night!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Lol! good one Nobodo. Hey flyndog, the one in the middle is a WHOPPER. What kind of bands are those?


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Asda (walmart)double greys cut at 25mm straight


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice bag. Be careful, the keeper is gonna have an eye out for you. LOL


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

flynndog said:


> Asda (walmart)double greys cut at 25mm straight


Flynndog, I don't understand what you mean by that. Are you saying there's some better use for these hundreds of plastic bags I haul home than to use them as trash can liners in cans they don't really fit?


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Dang how many hours were you out?


----------



## flynndog (Oct 24, 2014)

Only out for 2 hours


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> flynndog said:
> 
> 
> > Asda (walmart)double greys cut at 25mm straight
> ...


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> flynndog said:
> 
> 
> > Asda (walmart)double greys cut at 25mm straight
> ...


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

I think he was talking about the workout bands they sell at wall mart cut them your self.... I use the green golds gym bands frm wal mart


----------

